# Canon Rebel Xs VS Canon Rebel Xsi ??



## sakorarox07 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi there, 

I'm fairly new to photography but I'm very interested in learning more and taking a few classes too. I'd really like to get a Canon Rebel since I worked with it a few times, and love the color quality etc... anyways,

I've noticed that there are 2 versions, a newer one and an older one, the One I used was the older Xs. Is the Xsi REALLY all that diffrent? Or is it just marketing? Should I invest the money on lenses instead?

Oh, and btw, futureshop has a sale on this week so that the Xsi is only $100 more than the XS......any opinions/comments/suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## Garbz (Dec 15, 2008)

Comes down to what you need from it. The image quality is similar from both cameras. Check them both out and have a look, note the features and how much cash you have. Lens investment is always good though.

No one here I think would ever actually "upgrade" their XSi to XS, but that said the XS may be the more sensible buy new especially if it's only $100 price difference.

/EDIT: Corrected XS vs XSi mistake.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Actually, the XS is the newer model.  It's meant to be the most basic (re: cheap) DSLR in the Canon line up.  A lot of people make their choice of camera based on price, so they needed a cheap one to compete with the other company's cheap models.  The older model was the XTi.

HERE is a head to head comparison.


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 15, 2008)

sakorarox07 said:


> Is the Xsi REALLY all that diffrent? Or is it just marketing? Should I invest the money on lenses instead?



No, yes, yes.


----------



## lids369 (Dec 15, 2008)

the xs felt really cheap imo.


----------



## Ecas32 (Dec 15, 2008)

i have never used an XS, but i own an XSi and love it.
the XSi has 12.2 mp vs. the 10.1 on the XS (but who's gonna know when they are that high)
the XSi also is alot cleaner on the back panel than the xs
the XSi also has a 3 in. screen vs. the 2.5in

i got mine on walmart.com for 600 (63~ w/ tax) but that was the body only.


----------

